# FS: ENTIRE PLANTED TANK SET UP - 95% of it is BRAND NEW



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

Last year I had planned to make my dream planted tank, but midway through that I decided to purchase an apartment and thus cannot move this tank into it =(

So I have now a complete planted tank set up with completely brand new parts and equipment that I need to sell off.

I am selling everything as a set and WILL NOT PART OUT. The pricing for everything I feel is EXTREMELY reasonable and is FIRM.

The only thing I managed to do with the tank was grow some glosso for a few months (dry start) so no equipment was actually used except for the substrate and the tank to hold it

Tank parts is as follows:

57 Gallon - Oceanic Illuminata frameless tank with glass top - Oceanic Systems » Oceanic Illuminata | Products
Ehiem Professional 3e 2076 canister filter - Eheim Professional 3 Electronic 2076 Canister Filter
Brand new in box EHIEM substrate and other filter media 
Hydor inline heater 300 watt - Hydor Inline Heater (300 Watt)
Coralife Turbo Twist 18W UV sterilizer - Coralife Turbo-Twist 6X UV Sterilizer - 18W
Hagen 36 inch GLO T5 HO lighting system with two Giesemann T5 HO Bulbs included and two Hagen T5 bulbs (used)
10lb CO2 cylinder (FULL) - Aluminum CO2 Cylinder - 10 Pound
dual gauge solonoind with bubble counter - cant find link but was purchased from J&L
ADA Check valve for the co2 tubing
Black tubing which can fit the EHIEM filter 
Glass lily pipes - ADA style (the black tubing will fit onto the lily pips as well) 
Inline Co2 diffuser 
DIY ADA style stand with a foam mat to cushion between the tank and the stand and also between the stand and the floor (NOTE: the hinges should be replaced with euro style hinges, the current ones dont open perfectly smoothly but do the job) 
The stand includes a pipe bent to accommodate hanging the light off of it, not painted or drilled yet as I never got that far 
Includes approx 5 bags worth of the 9L bags of ADA Amazonia normal substrate (all opened and poured into the tank already, hardly used as I stated earlier, one month to grow glosso dry start method) 
Includes some pretty nice rocks, no idea what kind of rocks but should be fairly neutral from whistler i think? Perfect for starting a planting tank ADA style.

I can guarantee all the equipment has not touched tank water or even been used or plugged in since purchase as I never got the chance. The bulbs have been used and i ran water through the canister filter to ensure it works. You are of course welcome to check the equipment for use. I spared no expense on this tank as it was meant to be my "be all end all tank". The stand is bullet proof and is not flimsy in any way shape or form. All wood used on the stand is 1 inch plywood and 2X2's or 2x4's put together with screws, not nails, and finished with formica which is contact cemented down with exposed wood sprayed with black paint.

If you are looking for some new parts or even a new set up, here is your chance. My loss, your gain.

SOLD


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

even more pictures


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Wow wish you could part out, very good full package deal


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

If you could just convince my Mrs... 

Awesome setup.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh man.... this is painful... if I had room I would buy this tonight.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

sewerman45 said:


> Oh man.... this is painful... if I had room I would buy this tonight.


You could buy it and keep at my house


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Durogity said:


> You could buy it and keep at my house


Hahaha yeah... that'd almost be worth it.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

sewerman45 said:


> Hahaha yeah... that'd almost be worth it.


I'd even let you do the upkeep, cause I know you wanna


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

haha thanks for the kind words! I normally would not mind parting out but I just don't have time between moving and work to sell each part individually. Even though it is a bigger hunk of money, I feel you are getting good value for it since everything is basically right out of the box. (I think I have some of the boxes still...)


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

let me know if you ever do part out, i would love to buy a few of those items


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump for quick sale


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Still wanting that co2 set up! Give me a good deal ill come pick it up at the most convenient time for u  besides, co2 is not necessary in the package. 

Bump for u


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll advise if and when I decide to part out the equipment. thanks for the interest!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I got so much space in my house but no money :bigsmile:

bump for a good deal!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump to DA top


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

to the toppppp


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

pending....


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I too, can make space... I'll move the sectional sofa out to the garage. But the thought that my wife might move out my all my stuff out to the garage also scares me! LOL

Goodluck with the sale! Hope the "pending" sale goes through smoothly!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

If the buyer wants to sell that lily pipe I may buy it for the right price


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Sale didn't pan out =( Back up for sale!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

SOLD. Cheers to a smooth transaction and a great buyer


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats, glad to see you didn't have to cave in and part out


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm super excited about the tank! Thanks again.


----------

